# Erfahrung und Fragen zum Nokia 5800



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

Demnächst werd ich meinen TMobile-Vertrag verlängern. Aktuell hab ich ein Sony w350i und nutze es auch als MP3player-Ersatz, bin auch sehr zufrieden, aber dieser doofe Kopfhöreranschluss bei den Sony-geräten nervt - ne bezahlbare Alternative bei TMobile zu einem Sony-w-Handy wäre das Nokia 5800 Xpress Music, das ja einfach nen Standard-3,5mm-anschluss hat und mich ca. 30€ kosten würde.

Allerdings hielt ich Touchscreen immer für unnötig, Spielerei usw., und mir reicht an sich Telefon, SMS und MP3 aus - aber ein Handy für eher symbolische 5€, was nur 50-100€ Marktpreis hat, will ich dann halt auch nicht, wenn ich für 30€ ein 250€-handy bekommen kann... und aktuell gibt es bei meinem Provider eben außer einem Sony keine anderen alternativen.

*Daher die Fragen:*

- funktioniert das mit Touchscreen Probemlos, auch mit den Fingern? zB sms usw.?
- ist das Display anfällig für Kratzer, oder isses ein extra robustes Display, weil es ja wichtiger ist als bei einem rein zur Anzeige dienendes Display?
- leidet die Akkudauer sehr unter dem logischerweise recht großen Display und den Funktionen?
- ist das Betriebssystem stabil?
- kann man den Musikplayer bedienen, auch wenn die Telefonfunktionen gesperrt sind? also, wenigstens volume und lied vor/zurück?
- das hat ja sogar GPS. Kann man eine GPS-Navigationssoftware installieren/updaten OHNE mobil ins Internet zu gehen, sondern zB per USB am PC? 
- *gibt es noch den Fehler mit dem Lautsprecher*? bei amazon las ich, das da ein Wackelkontakt dafür sorgen kann, dass die Lautstärke von leise auf laut hin- und herspringt.


DANKE!


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Also ein Freund von mir hat es. Der Touchscreen ist (meiner Meinung - bin den iPod touch gewöhnt) nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Aber ich denke nach einer gewissen Zeit geht das (ist eben kein kapzitiver Screen). Das Betriebssystem ist (habe ich mir sagen lassen) soweit stabil, es nervt nur ein wenig, dass man für manche Einstellungen zwei und für andere nur einen Klick braucht. Eine GPS-Software kannst du nach deinen Wünschen installlieren. Kostet aber teilweise richtig Geld. Es soll übrigens auch eine "Navigator Edition" geben, zu dem man eine Lebenslange Navigations-Lizenz bekommt. Der Lautsprecher ist sehr gut. Für mich schon fast zu gut, damit hocken nur wieder die Deppen in den Zügen und beschallen den ganzen Zug...

so far


----------



## zwergi (11. November 2009)

Viele bakannte von mirhaben bereits dieses handy udn ich kann sagen ist wirklich top das gerät. nur das eben die Cam bissl hängen geblieben ist!!^^ Durch den neuen Firmwareupdate sollte es (falls vorhanden/keine Bekanntschaften gemacht) keine großartigen Probleme mit dem Display geben


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

thx schonmal  

@zwergi: was heißt "hängengeblieben" ? muss man das handy dann aus- und wieder anmachen?


@midnight: "kapzitiver screen" - und was bedeutet das für die praxis? und wegen GPS: kostet die software EINmalig viel, oder sind es laufende kosten? wege der lautsprecher: ich hab das so verstanden, dass es um den lausprecher zum telefonieren geht, also den man sich ans ohr hält beim telefonieren, und das da durch druck dann die lautstärke schwanken kann. 

offen musik hören find ich selber zum kotzen, auch klanglich kommt das eh nicht mal an einen 20€ kopfhörer ran... kann ich alles nicht nachvollziehen. aber dass es dich oft im zug stört deutet drauf hin, dass dieses modell scheinbar sehr verbreitet ist... ^^


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Naja in kapazitiver Touchscreen reagiert auf elektrische Felder. An sich ist es kein Touchscreen, du musst ja an sich nicht draufpatschen. Ein "normaler" Touchscreen reagiert auf Druck. Ergo musst du auch drücken um etwas zu erreichen.

Zum Navi: Die Programme musst du meist einmal kaufen, inkl passender Karten. Wenn du diese Updaten willst, zahlst du meist wieder.

EDIT: Es sind natürlich elektrische Felder, keine Magnetfelder...

so far


----------



## zwergi (11. November 2009)

nee mit hängengebleiben meine ich dass nokia ne teschnisch fortgeschrittene Cam einabuen könnte zb auch die 5MP cam anstatt die 3,2!!!


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

@midnight: dann wäre kapazitiv doch an sich sogar besser ^^ ist es bei dir also nur gewohnheit, oder sind die kapazitiven ungenauer? ich kenn die druckempfindlichen von unserem tennisverein, da reserviert man sich einen tennisplatz an einem touchscreen, das ist teils zum verzweifeln... 


@zwergi: ach so - aber lieber ne gute 3MP als ne mäßige 5MP.   zB bei sony gibt es welche mit 5-6MP, bei denen manche mit ihrer alten 2MP-cam zufriedener sind ^^   3MP reichen mir auch völlig aus, wenn daas "gute" 3MP sind. meine ricihtge digicam hat auch nicht viel mehr...  


vlt. such ich mal fotos, die mit der cam gemacht wurden, als vergleich.


----------



## midnight (11. November 2009)

Ja eben, ein kapazitiver Touchscreen IST besser, leider hat das 5800 keinen  Aber wie gesagt, schreiben kann man damit auch. Kannst du vielleicht ein Nokia n97 bekommen? Sollte mit Aufpreis verbunden sein, hat dafür aber ne ordentliche Tastatur.

so far


----------



## zwergi (11. November 2009)

ich würde dir auch den n97 empfehlen!! werde mir den auch bald kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2009)

ja, ich könnte auch ein N97 nehmen. würde mich nur 300€ kosten statt ca. 30€ für das 5800    und es wär mir ehrlich gesagt auch zu blöd.beim sms-tippen das ding mit zwei händen vor mir herzuhalten... ^^

wenn es bei tmobile auch das "normale" xpress music mit richtiger tastatur gäb, würd ich ja das nehmen... gibt es aber nicht...

und wie is denn das bei dem 5800 nun mit dem bedienen der MP3-Funktionen? geht das, dass man alles sperrt außer vor/zurück und volume? 


ach ja: ich könnte aber ein* N79* bekommen - wie ist denn das vor allem beim MP3player?


----------



## midnight (12. November 2009)

Wie ein n97 kostet 300€? Was hast du bitte für einen Vertrag?

so far


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Wie ein n97 kostet 300€? Was hast du bitte für einen Vertrag?


 ich hab nen vertrag mit 20€ pro monat, d.h. mal angenommen, davon sind monatlich satte 10€ nur fürs handy, dann kostet das handy 24x10€ plus 300€ =  540€. das wären 40€ mehr als zB bei amazon, was aber völlig ok wäre dafpr, dass man die 500€ nicht bei kauf schon hinlegen muss. 

hab halt nur 60 freiminuten pro monat, dazu kostenlos zu D1 und festnetz am wochende. mehr brauch ich nicht. auch kein internet. 

selbst mit einem vertrag für zB 50€/monat, wo man dann 120 freiminuten, 40SMS und eine internetflat hätte, kostet das N97 immer noch 200€ bei t-mobile...


----------



## midnight (12. November 2009)

Naja also wenns um eine Vertragsverlängerung geht, dann schick einfach ne Kündigung raus. In windeseile wird man sich bei dir melden. Dann erklärst du denen, was du gerne hättest, damit du die Kündigung zurückziehst. Bei Vodafone klappt das prima. Allerdings hab ich von T-Mobile das Gefühl, dass die ne ganze Ecke arroganter sind als VF...

so far


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2009)

also, ein gerät, das selbst mit nem 50€/monat vertrag 200€ kostet, werden die mir garantiert niemals dann für nur 40€ anbieten... 

ich war heute bei saturn und hab mir das 5800 mal angeschaut: das mt dem screen klappt doch einwandfrei, obwohl es ein extrem abgetatschtes ausstellungsgerät war ^^   das N97 ist mir btw ohnehin zu groß. selbst das 5800 ist hart an der grenze...


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2009)

hab erfahren, dass man beim 5800 keine MP3-funktionen bedienen kann, wenn der touchscreen gesperrt ist - das is für mich ein nogo bei einem "musikhandy", wenn ich selbst für volume oder "lied vor" das ding extra aus der tasche holen muss und dafpr nicht "blind" einfach nen kleinen schalter am handy betätigen kann...


----------



## Bang0o (15. November 2009)

gibt aber ne kabelfernbedienung
ansonsten muss man das teil jedesmal aus der hosentasche holen, stimmt schon
ich möchte meines trozdem nicht mehr missen


----------



## ruf!o (15. November 2009)

Also ich habe das 5800 nun seit ca. 2 Monaten.

Erstmal war der Umstieg von nem "normalen" Sony Ericsson W810i auf ein Touchscreen handy etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nach 1-2 Wochen Einarbeitungszeit viel mir das meiste aber nicht mehr schwer.
Seit ich das 5800 habe liegt mein MP3 Player eigentlich nur noch zu hausen. 

Nokia liefert eine Kabelfernbedienung mit. Diese kommt in den normalen Klinkenstecker des Handys und daran kann man dann jeden beliebigen Kopfhörer anschliessen. Die Kabelfernbedienung hat folgende Funktionen: Volume +-, Lied vor/zurück, play, pause, stop. Dazu kommt das in die Kabelfernbedienung ein Mikro integriert ist. Somit lässt sich jeder Kopfhörer auch als Headset verwenden.

Die installierte Navi Software heisst Ovi Maps glaub ich. Hier kannst du mit der Entsprechenden Software am PC Kartenmaterial auswählen, runterladen und dann per usb aufs Handy ziehen. Um mit Ovi Maps zu navigieren musst du eine Lizenz erweben, die ich allerdings für zu teuer halte. Du kannst aber kostenlos die Software starten und dir kostenlos anzeigen wo du bist und auch die Karten nach adressen durchsuchen. Die eigentliche Routenfunktion (also adresse eingeben und das navi führt die hin) ist aber kostenpflichtig. Laut einigen Foren gibt es noch andere Software mit denen es Kostenlos möglich sein soll, sofern man eine Internet flat fürs handy hat. Diese habe ich aber noch nicht getestet und kann nicht sagen ob das wirklich funktioniert.

Filme gucken funktioniert auf dem Gerät ganz gut. Man kann mit dem Free Zune Converter (Freeware) Filme in die Auflösung (glaube 640*350) und das Format (MP4) des Handys Konvertieren. Dies Funktioniert relativ Problemlos. Allerdings musste ich feststellen das bei DVB-T Aufnahmen die Werbung enthalten, Bild und Ton manchmal etwas asynchron sind. Dieses Problem lässt sich bestimmt noch beheben, aber dafür hab ich mich bis jetzt zu wenig damit beschäftigt. Für "mal eben in der Bahn die Simpsonsfolge von gestern gucken" reicht es aber allemal aus. 

Kontakte kann man bequem am PC verwalten und mit dem Handy Synchronisieren. Auf meinem Alten Handy hatte ich die Kontakte nicht richtig mit Namen und Vorname sortiert, was dazu führte das meine Kontakte beim wechsel etwas durcheinander gewürfelt wurden. Ebenso den Kalender. 

Der Touchscreen ist ok, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ist halt kein Iphone und spielt auch nicht in dessen Preisklasse. 

Die Kamera ist mit 3,2MP für schnappschüsse durchaus brauchbar. Nutzt man allerdings den Digitalzoom hat man schnell ein kräftiges Bildrauschen. 

Zum Betriebssysten: Bei mir läuft Sysmbian bis jetzt Stabil. Kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren. Angeblich funktioniert gleichzeit musik hören und im internet surfen nicht. Finde ich aber auch nicht Dramatisch. Mir ist in 2 Monaten die Software einmal so abgeschmiert das es nur noch mit ausschalten und wieder anschalten wieder in gang zu bringen war. Manchmal (z.B. wenn mal viel neue Musik vom PC aufs Handy geladen hat) habe ich das gefühl die Software würde langsamer werden oder etwas haken. Dies lässt sich aber auch durch einfaches aus- und wieder einschalten beheben. Nen PC sollte man ja auch von zeit zu zeit mal neu booten.

Im internet Surfen ist so eine Sache mit dem 5800. Im Querformat steht einem ne Qwertz-Tastatur zur verfügung. Wahlweise kann man aber auch die Alphanummerische Tastatur verwenden wie bei einem "normalen" handy.
Der integrierte Browser kann Youtube videos abspielen. Der Browser den ich momentan auf dem Handy nutze (Opera Mini beta) verfügt bis jetzt noch nicht über diese Funktion. Ist aber insgesamt etwas Flotter und vom Menu her besser aufgebaut. Um mal eben ein paar news zu lesen oder was im Forum oder bei google nachschauen funktioniert Problemlos.

Blind SMS schreiben kannste mit nem Touchhandy vergessen. Es fehlt einfach der Bezugspunkt. SMS schreiben ansich funktioniert aber gut. 


Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Hatte aber auch die Möglichkeit es bei nem Kollegen vorher ausgiebig zu testen und wusste daher in etwas worauf ich mich einlasse. Ich würde dir auch empfehlen es vorher zu testen. Meine Meinung ist halt auch nur subjektiv und geschmäcker und empfindungen unterscheiden sich nunmal.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2009)

danke für die ausführliche beschreibung - es ist also so, dass man AN die kabel-FB auch normale kopfhörer anstecken kann? wie lang ist das kabel denn ungefähr?

und mit der kabel-FB gehen die funktionen also auch bei "touchscreen aus"  ?


internet is für mich an sich eh uninteressant, is mir noch zu teuer - ich gab grad mal 20€ an kosten pro monat


----------



## zwergi (15. November 2009)

jaa du kannst an die FB 3,5er Kopfhörer anschließen


----------



## ruf!o (16. November 2009)

^^ so ist es. Kabel der fb müsste ca. 70cm sein. Die tasten darauf funktionieren auch wenn der touchscreen aus ist und die FB selber hat nochmal eine eigene "tastensperre" dran. Einfach so ein kleiner schieber halt. 


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2009)

o.k, dann werd ich mal schauen - ich glaub von phillips gibt es auch kopfhöer, die ein etxra kurzes kabel eben genau für solche FB-kabel haben. bei meinem sony isses auch so, dass ein kabel mit adapter und 3,5er anschluss hab, aber das ist PLUS dem kabel meiner jetzigen kopfhörer dann auch wieder viel zu lang... 

echtes dilemma...


----------



## Bang0o (20. November 2009)

ich benutze meist mein bluetooth headset (philips shb9000)
hat die steuerung direkt integriert
funktioniert auch sehr gut
bin grad dran mein 58er zu hacken, damit man bequem unsigned apps installieren kann
wenn ali fertig, dann ali berichten


----------



## ruf!o (21. November 2009)

ruf!o schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kamera ist mit 5MP für schnappschüsse durchaus brauchbar...



Sorry, hier muss ich mich selbst verbessern, die Kamera hat nur 3,2MP und nicht 5.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

gibt es eigentlich so was wie ne dockingstation für das 5800? vlt. sogar ne fernbedienung?


----------



## Bang0o (27. November 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich so was wie ne dockingstation für das 5800? vlt. sogar ne fernbedienung?


sowas würde mich auch interessieren, hab aber noch nie davon gehört


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

dockingstations hab ich gefunden, allerdings: wo ist der kopfhöreranschluss? wenn der auch "unten" ist, dann nutzen die natürlich ausschließlich was zum aufladen und datenübertragen...

USB Dockingstation Nokia: Cradle für Smartphone Nokia: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Paserro Dockingstation inkl. Netzladegerät für Nokia: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ich dachte nämlich jetzt eher an nen MP3player für zu hause ^^


----------



## Bang0o (27. November 2009)

ich stelle mir eher sowas wie das vom ipod vor, mit frnbedienung und kopfhörerausgang
ein dock mit pc-sync und ladefunktion is ja nicht wirklich n highlight


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2009)

IST den kopfhörerausgang denn nun unten am handy oder nicht? wenn nein, dann wär das doch völlig o.k., dann kann man ja ein verbindungkabel auch am handy anschließen - mir geht es nur darum, dass ich dann nicht den akku belaste, wenn ich das handy an die hifianlage anschließe. ne fernbedienung wäre dann noch ein schmankerl.


----------



## Bang0o (4. Dezember 2009)

es sind alle anschlüsse OBEN


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2009)

wie "alle" ? auch USB? also, es geht mir darum, ob man an den kopfhöreranschluss rankommt, wenn das ding im dock ist


----------



## Anti-terroa (4. Dezember 2009)

ja sind alle oben(akkustecker,usb stecker, headset) hab es mir heute geholt, bin zufrieden is n top gerät das einzige was bissal nervt is die touch reaktion... die ist bissal schlap und man muss ab und zu 2x drauf tippen aber sonst is es ok.^^


----------



## Bang0o (7. Dezember 2009)

ja ist halt n resistiver touchscreen
was mich noch stört sind die langen bedenkzeiten, die auftreten, wenn man ein hochwertiges theme mit vielen icons aktiviert
und das mit dem 2mal drauftippen finde ich sehr nützlich. weiss gar nicht was alle dagegen haben. hatte vorher ein se handy mit touchscreen und da hat man sich öftersmal in listen verdrückt und musste dann ne minute warten bis die anwendung gstartet war die man gar nicht wollte.


----------

